# Show Us The Clouds..!!



## dolina (Sep 10, 2022)

I don't believe there is such a thread here. I tried looking up, but didn't find any.

I thought it'd be quite interesting. There is a world of talent here. Sky's the limit (no fun intended..!). So, let's start one.
Here's my inaugural contribution: above the clouds from the window of an airplane.




I will see you one day again... by Paolo Dolina, on Flickr


----------



## JustUs7 (Nov 9, 2022)

Clouds at the north rim of the Grand Canyon. Panorama taken from the South Rim. Monsoon season.


----------

